# Reducing size of small sq baler chamber



## agrismart (Oct 13, 2010)

I load van trailers every week with 14x18x36 sq bales. I can put 35 bales per row by going 5 wide and 7 high or 36 bales if I turn the last row on the side. I would love to make my bales 12x18x36 so I can put 40 per row. I was wondering if anyone has ever tried reducing chamber size. I have 2 NH 5070 hay liners and 1 MF 1839 inline to work with. I wonder since a lot of us are loading box trailers why the industry wouldn't change to a 12 in chamber from the factory.


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

Shimming or chambering is the terms we use out this way to describe what you want to do. There is a guy in Fallon Nevada that does Hesston or MF balers Here is a link http://www.ottsfarmequipment.com/siteart/logo.jpg.
I would think the New Hollands would be easier to Shim because all you have to do is cut the plunger down an inch on the top side and put a 2 or 2 1/4 inch plate in the bottom of the chamber. You would also have to ramp the cross feed to provide even flow. The other thing is; capacity is lowered a severely. Trying to punch the same amount of hay into a smaller hole will slow your balers down. I have 2 old Freemans the we took from 16 inch to 15 inch and it makes a world of difference handling wise. Along the same lines why don't they make a 31" by 47" big bale so you can edge them and have them fit into a block. You would gain 7 bales a load on standard set of doubles. Storing would mean alot more hay in a barn.


----------



## rankrank1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Another option would be to look for a New Holland 65 compact baler. Their bale chamber is 12" x 16" and length can be set anywhere from 12" to 48" long. These were made from 1960 to 1965 and are not easy to find but are out there. I have one and love it. Parts are all shared with bigger NH stuff.

Ford 520 also has 12" x 16" bale chamber, but parts will be difficult to find for it.

SFI (Small Farm Innovations)offers a baler that is 13" x 17" bale chamber.

Lastly there are companies that convert the older New Holland 273 bale chambers to those itty bitty bale sizes like 8" x 8" for arts, crafts, decorative, festivals etc. So what you want to do can be done. Question is do you want to wreck a late model high dollar baler to do it? Capacity of baler will be reduced as others have pointed out.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

*I've never loaded a van trailer only cargo trailers*
But why can't you load an 102" trailer with every row on edge, 7 bales per row x 6 rows high for 42 bales. They fit in a 102" cargo trailer like this, or are we talking older 96" trailers?


----------



## MikeRF (Dec 21, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> *I've never loaded a van trailer only cargo trailers*
> But why can't you load an 102" trailer with every row on edge, 7 bales per row x 6 rows high for 42 bales. They fit in a 102" cargo trailer like this, or are we talking older 96" trailers?


That is how we load bundles 7 across on edge and 6 high (ie 2 bundles) but I think this is tough hand loading as the bales are not compressed together like they are in the bundles.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I suppose it depends how tight your bales our, ours you have swing each bale into place on the sides sort of precompressing them, then the last 2 (sometimes 3) have to roll into each other. Once up high it gets really hard I agree.



MikeRF said:


> That is how we load bundles 7 across on edge and 6 high (ie 2 bundles) but I think this is tough hand loading as the bales are not compressed together like they are in the bundles.


----------



## Hand&Hand Farms (Feb 5, 2011)

When its full its full no matter what size bale. We normally put 535 plus a few by doors if any room left. Some picky folks will think your trying to short them by a smaller bale size.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Would going bigger to a 16 x 18 bale help?


----------



## agrismart (Oct 13, 2010)

Here in NC will have to sell straw by the bale not by the ton so I need to put the most in a van trailer. I was thinking that I could cut the bale thickness and keep the width 18 and the length 34 to 36 and still look like a good size bale.


----------

